# New Member From South Texas



## jeepking (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wanted to stop in and say hello from Victoria, Texas. We were camping in San Antonio last week and on the way out Robert Shindler stopped and handed me his card. I never new there was a forum set up for outbackers. We have a 2011 312bh. Robert, if you happen to see this I wish we could have talked longer but we had been there all week for the State 4-H shooting compitition and were ready to head home. I appreciate you stopping us.

Chris


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

To another Texan, glad you joined. We used to tow an Outback but now have a Cardinal fiver.

Welcome aboard.

Mark


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome, Welcome and Welcome!!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome! You'll like it here. Lots of good folks and a lot of knowledge. Enjoy!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome to a fellow 312BH owner!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Chris,
Hello Fellow Texan and Welcome to Outbackers!

I am sure Rob will see the post here pretty soon. He mentioned that he ran into a hand full of Outback owners while in SA.

If you have any questions about your trailer fall back to the site here and I am positive you will find an answer.

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------

